# could this be bad?



## Fable (Sep 27, 2011)

could it be really bad that i put 10w-40 into my 1.8t 20v engine?


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

It's not going to hurt it for now. I hope it's a synthetic? I wouldn't keep it in there for the typical duration......just get it changed with a quality synthetic. If it's not a synthetic, I'd be more concerned. Can end up leaving deposits after a while.

There's times when you may not have a choice....past due for an oil change and on a road trip in the middle of nowhere......maybe only 10w40 available? Okay for short term I'd say. If it's not a synthetic though, get it changed right away.


----------



## Fable (Sep 27, 2011)

its a mobil 1 full synthetic and ive gone about 500 miles on the change so far


----------



## Fable (Sep 27, 2011)

and if i am to change the oil soon should i go about a whole service and do the filter also


----------

